# In Case You Haven't Noticed..........



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wooo-weeeee!!! Wish I could hook up and take off to Washington state, Canada, ANYWHERE. It's 100 with 110 degree heat index, here!! It's been being in the mid 90s at 9:30 PM with heat indexes near 100!! Am I going camping anytime soon?? I don't think so........unless it's at a HOTEL with GREAT A/C!!! 
Missed taking the OB in to get the repairs done.........you know, the little things, like STEPS to enter it with







, a new shore plug (mine was burning up hot and GOOEY when we unplugged it at Topsail!), and then there's either a gas leak, or the new guy at the fill station at the dealership didn't tighten the hose good.
I imagine, or I KNOW, no matter HOW hot it will be this weekend, the Crawfish family will head to their "tropical paradise" this weekend (Topsail Hill). I hope he'll burn up







.........err.....I mean enjoy the nice weather!!








Well, ya'll take care and keep cool!!
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Wooo-weeeee!!! Wish I could hook up and take off to Washington state, Canada, ANYWHERE. It's 100 with 110 degree heat index, here!! It's been being in the mid 90s at 9:30 PM with heat indexes near 100!! Am I going camping anytime soon?? I don't think so........unless it's at a HOTEL with GREAT A/C!!!
> Missed taking the OB in to get the repairs done.........you know, the little things, like STEPS to enter it with
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Darlene it is pretty hot here in Northern New Jersey. Mid 90's w/ 97% humidity ....







I can't believe how HOT it is outside.
All summer we've been spoiled with mild weather, but not this week.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Go to Zion...it's only 112 there, but it's a dry heat









i think we're supposed to hit 77 here today...not sure if i can deal with that


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we are in the desert part of Wa state and 90's and low 100's typical for July and August but it is dry heat and although I HATE heat, I'll take dry over humidity anyday! Spent one 4th of July in Branson,Mo and it will never ever ever ever happen again.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

We are in Charlotte NC - - It's 101 right now.







Hope it does cool off by next week because we are going to Kings Mtn. SC. Atleast it is a shady campground. Keep cool all!

Lori


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, It is also HOT here! Temp is 95 with a heat index of 108.







Did have a thunderstorm last night with 1" of badly needed rain. Now the weeds will keep growing.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene, just saw another topic where the guy's furnace didn't start and they were cold







Sounds like Alberta will work, if we go far enough.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here in good old Maryland today right now

102 and the heat index 115 very humid and the same tomorrow

Willie


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm here smack dab in the middle of the country (KC) and it's HOT and HUMID and it's a good 12 hour drive to anyplace that MIGHT be cool -









Last weekend, as you might know, we took our 8 yr old grandson to Branson fishing ~~ it was 97 freeking degrees! Now, I did "insulate" the TT with heat reflecting "car windsheild sun blockers on every window, and plugged all the vents. That helped keep it cool inside - But with an 8 year old that can't decide if he wants to come in or stay out, and having to walk the dogs at least 4 times a day, I just can't stay COOL ENOUGH! mentally







or physcially







To be honest --- I just don't get this whole camping thing in the summer, unless you go to the top of a mountain or something. I'm surprised my DH didn't call a divorce attorney after the week end we had...









So, I'm thinking now.... No More Summer Camping for Me. (we just got the TT in June and have gone camping 4 times now, each time it was hotter and hotter - and it just turned into a real CHORE.









I guess you just don't know till you try. We were so anxious to go out, and camp, etc., that we just wore ourselves out. Now we are looking forward to October! Thats got to be better. I envy those people that can take the hot weather, and they make it look so easy sitting under the awning, grilling on hot summer nights.







Well, not for this old woman and her harmones!









Now, I gotta go get some more Iced Tea, and turn the thermostat down again.
























*HEIDI*


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, it is a typical August. It was still 83 degrees at 11:30 when I went to bed last night.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yup, hot and humid here in N J. I ll still take it over 10 degrees and snow in Jan.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, and I thought it was hot here today! Almost 70 degrees. Turn up the AC!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

We live in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. Seldom ever very Hot or too humid. We dont even have AirConditioning in the "Stick House". When it gets too hot in the house we sleep in the RV.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Blue Ridge, Georgia

A cool 100 degrees in the shade with relative humidity at 100%.









Where is my Gatorade!


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

It's in the low 100s here in Middle Tn. and with a three year old we canceled out trip for this weekend.







our next trip is planed for Labor day week, can't wait, need the time away from work


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

OOOOOUUUUCCCCHHHH Richmond made 104 today. Hotest since the late 70's.

Wow that first frosty day in October is really really going to feel good.

MK


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

We got a break here today - only 102. We've been in the 100's since June here in the Mojave Desert. I know, I know - what do you expect for the desert?!? I can't wait to move back to WA!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> Blue Ridge, Georgia
> 
> A cool 100 degrees in the shade with relative humidity at 100%.
> 
> ...


Yep, my cousin's wife at Ellijay wouldn't be bragging about how nice and cool it is up there, today, would she?








Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Blue Ridge, Georgia
> 
> A cool 100 degrees in the shade with relative humidity at 100%.
> 
> ...


Yep, my cousin's wife at Ellijay wouldn't be bragging about how nice and cool it is up there, today, would she?








Darlene








[/quote]
Oh Darlene, it is so hot here. Even I work in an office building and dread going out to lunch. you go outside and just melt. My air is running all the time at the house. Not the coolness of mountain mist I was looking for when I moved here.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I can sure sympathize as I am in Las Cruces NM until October for training at White Sands. My camping is done for this year but I got a lot of trips in before I had to come down here.

It has been in the high 90's and that is really hot for me since I come from Alaska and it only gets about 75 there where I live.

Hopefully it will cool down here soon before we have to do any extended training outside.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Spent last Friday until today at Hunting Island State Park in Beaufort SC 100 degf 100% humidity 200 % mosquitoes The trailer did stay at 72 during the hot part of the day AC running wide open, Everything on the window frames and all the metal support structures had a wet outline on the trailer on the outside.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

jgheesling said:


> Spent last Friday until today at Hunting Island State Park in Beaufort SC 100 degf 100% humidity 200 % mosquitoes The trailer did stay at 72 during the hot part of the day AC running wide open, Everything on the window frames and all the metal support structures had a wet outline on the trailer on the outside.


AND the GNATS!!! They're EVERYWHERE! They're EVERYWHERE!!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

All the 100+ folks on here are the same ones that will be telling us how they don't have to winterize or that it is 75 degrees at their house in Feb.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Wooo-weeeee!!! Wish I could hook up and take off to Washington state, Canada, ANYWHERE. It's 100 with 110 degree heat index, here!! It's been being in the mid 90s at 9:30 PM with heat indexes near 100!! Am I going camping anytime soon?? I don't think so........unless it's at a HOTEL with GREAT A/C!!!


We'd be heading north right behind you!
I've been watching the weather and the heat index for the next few days.....HOT HOT HOT!!








We're going camping this weekend at one of the COE CG at Walter F. George and I am already sweating just thinking about it. If we didn't already have reservations I think we'd stay home....AC will be working overtime that's for sure









Juleen


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we are in the desert part of Wa state and 90's and low 100's typical for July and August but it is dry heat and although I HATE heat, I'll take dry over humidity anyday! Spent one 4th of July in Branson,Mo and it will never ever ever ever happen again.


There's a desert in Washington state? Or did you mean dessert??

Bob


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

You know, after all of our complaining about the heat (and I am one of the worst), It makes me appreciate ever more our military troops in Iraq and Afganistan. Yes, much of our country is in the "oven", but those wonderful men and women over there have to wear all that gear in all that heat.

I will try to appreciate that I can put on shorts and a tank top, and spray myself with a hose if i want too or jump in the neighbors pool, or sit in the A/C all day. So when this heat wave we are having begins to wear on us, let's just think for a minute about our men and women in the Middle East, and maybe even whisper a little prayer for them.

*GOD* *BLESS* *OUR* *TROOPS*

*HEIDI*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> You know, after all of our complaining about the heat (and I am one of the worst), It makes me appreciate ever more our military troops in Iraq and Afganistan. Yes, much of our country is in the "oven", but those wonderful men and women over there have to wear all that gear in all that heat.
> 
> I will try to appreciate that I can put on shorts and a tank top, and spray myself with a hose if i want too or jump in the neighbors pool, or sit in the A/C all day. So when this heat wave we are having begins to wear on us, let's just think for a minute about our men and women in the Middle East, and maybe even whisper a little prayer for them.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> we are in the desert part of Wa state and 90's and low 100's typical for July and August but it is dry heat and although I HATE heat, I'll take dry over humidity anyday! Spent one 4th of July in Branson,Mo and it will never ever ever ever happen again.


There's a desert in Washington state? Or did you mean dessert??

Bob








[/quote]

I'd rather it be dessert! (hey! what happened to our lip licking smilie?) I'll improvise: lick lips,lick lips,lick lips!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> You know, after all of our complaining about the heat (and I am one of the worst), It makes me appreciate ever more our military troops in Iraq and Afganistan. Yes, much of our country is in the "oven", but those wonderful men and women over there have to wear all that gear in all that heat.
> 
> I will try to appreciate that I can put on shorts and a tank top, and spray myself with a hose if i want too or jump in the neighbors pool, or sit in the A/C all day. So when this heat wave we are having begins to wear on us, let's just think for a minute about our men and women in the Middle East, and maybe even whisper a little prayer for them.
> 
> ...


Well, you know, now that you put it that way, I feel sorta bad about complaining. People have it very rough, everywhere, but at least we're on homeland!!
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

jgheesling said:


> Spent last Friday until today at Hunting Island State Park in Beaufort SC 100 degf 100% humidity 200 % mosquitoes The trailer did stay at 72 during the hot part of the day AC running wide open, Everything on the window frames and all the metal support structures had a wet outline on the trailer on the outside.


Not to hi-jack the thread, but is Hunting Island any good? I've given thought to going down there sometime.

Bob


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

God Bless our troops. Kinda puts everything into perspective doesn't it? God bless each of you also and don't forget to check on your elderly neighbors, relatives and your pets.

Pass the lemonade!!!

Wendy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, it's 100 here, with a heat index of 115. I think I'll take me a bag of marshmallows out on the patio with my fork and roast them!!







Might as well laugh about it.......crying ain't gonna do no good.........BTW, I majored in English.......NOT!!








Is it hot Staff??







Whew, I fwetting, Ms. Daween!!


----------



## OB--One (Aug 1, 2007)

The Dodge said it was 101 here today, I am guessing the index is around 115. It feels like 205. I was thinking while writing on Debtmanwalking's heater issue that I sure would like to be in Canada right now.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Well, it's 100 here, with a heat index of 115. I think I'll take me a bag of marshmallows out on the patio with my fork and roast them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the chocolate and gram crackers! Pass the S'mores please!







(licking lips smiley goes here)

*HEIDI*


----------

